# Co2 tank Price?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

how much is the 10lbs co2 tank?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

http://www.beveragefactory.com/C10.shtml


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Filled...probably around $70-80 for a reconditioned (used) filled.

10lb empty and newly hydrotested can be bought for about $60 shipped online. Another $15-20 to fill it.

-John N.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

john it comes out to around $95 online shipped from beverage factory.
I would go with a used one if you can find one around the area.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Guppy you're right, there are some folks on ebay who sell used and reconditioned for that much ($60 shipped). But I agree, it's probably best and cheapest to get one locally. You're going to have to go to the location anyways to fill it.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i saw someone selling this 10lbs. co2 tank for a $30 shipping is not included










Im too late for the Ph monitor something, somebody already got it, so how to know if the tank is good for co2? im thinking to set a side the canister and go for the pressurized. im tired on DIY


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When's the last hydro test on that? Tank needs to be retested every 5 years and cost about $15-20 to retest. But $30 is a good price for that. The valve looks to be a CGA-320 standard valve, and will fit any US regulators.

-John N.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

$30 is a good price for that if the shipping isn't rediculous. You can try calling Brian at Ocean Blue in Orange - a while back he had a couple of small tanks with regulators for cheap. Tell him that I told you to call and that you're with SCAPE.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i dont know about that test, i already PM the guy about that, whats that test? and about the valve is that the best type of valve?

carl can you give me a link for brian or telephone number, email?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The hydro test is to see if there's any damage or something to the cylinder making it dangerous to hold anything under pressure. 

The valve is the standard valve that will fit regulators. There's really no best type of valve, just a size of valve that will fit standard US regulators. 

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay you gona know tom. about the test and some details of it, john can you link me to a thread, about everything i need for a pressurized co2 and some procedure, stuff like that, thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sure thing. Here are a couple of sites describing pressurized CO2 setups.

See  this

and

this

and

this site and this site.

-John N.


----------

